# انا الانوثة



## بنت الملك22 (24 أبريل 2008)

أنا الأنوثة ... أيتها الرجولة
أنا من نثرت سحري على حواء.... فجعلت آدم يميل نحوها ويرتضيها
أنا من أبهرت آدم وجعلته يلتمس رضا حواء ويطلب قربها ويناجيها
أنا من جعلت من نفسي زهرةً تبعث عبيقها من خلال حواء فيطير آدم نحوها ليستقيها
أنا الأنوثة
أنا سر حواء .. أنا من ألبستها ثوبي فجعلتها درةً تتألق ... فيدنو منها آدم وكل الحب يعطيها
أنا تاج من زمرد أضفي على حواء سحراً ... لا يراه إلاّ آدم فيتوه في حبها وداخل نفسه يبقيها
أنا الأنوثة
أنا الحاكمة .. أنا الملكة .. أدلل حواء وأسكن بداخلها وأعيش خارجها وفي الأحلام أناديها
فأضفي عليها سحراً أخاذا يتيه في سحره .. راءيها
أنا من جعل حواء قوية فيخر أمامها كل رجل يستمد من قواها نشوة الحب وبالحب يغنيها
أنا الأنوثة
أنا من جعلت حواء
رقيقة
ناعمة
أنيقة
أنا من كسوتها ثوب الطهارة فجعلت قلب آدم يخفق بأسمها ويناديها
أنا من جعلتها قبلةً يتوجه إليها الرجال يقدمون القرابين .. أملين نظرةً فيها
أنا من جعلت منها معبداً يعتكف فيه آدم تائهاً هائماً في أوقات يصليها
أنا الأنوثة
أنا من وضعت أساس حواء فجعلتها شامخة .. يحير آدم في سر بانيها
أنا الأنوثة ..... أيتها الرجولة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

ميرسي يا بنت الملك علي الموضوع الجميل دا
ربنا يباركك يا قمر
وكل سنه وانت طيب وربنا يحققلك كل احلامك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

فعلا الموضوع جميل اوى

شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى
على فكرة صح دا الكلام اللى قولتيه دا 
ان كيدكن عظيم
فالمرأة خلقت من ضلع اعلاه اعوج
تغزل بانوثتها شباكا للرجل فمنه من يقع فى فخها
ومنه من لاينطوى عليه هذه الخدعة
دا طبعا بنقول عليه انسان باردهههههههههههه*​


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

*انا اسف نسيت اشكرك على التوبيك الجميل دا *


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

*جميل اوى موضوعك دة يسا بنت الملك 
ربنا يباركك وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*



لذيذ وخفيف قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> على فكرة صح دا الكلام اللى قولتيه دا
> ان كيدكن عظيم
> ...



*الا تستطيع ان تتكلم باسلوب يخلو من التجريح المتعمد ؟؟؟؟
هل هذا هو ماعلمه لك الاسلام؟؟؟قلة الذوق في كل كلمه تخرج من افواهكم؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## emy (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

_مرسى يا قمر _
_عالموضوع الجميل ده_​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

*ميرسى يا قمر
موضوه زى العسل*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*



esambraveheart قال:


> *الا تستطيع ان تتكلم باسلوب يخلو من التجريح المتعمد ؟؟؟؟
> هل هذا هو ماعلمه لك الاسلام؟؟؟قلة الذوق في كل كلمه تخرج من افواهكم؟؟؟؟؟​*



*بالراحة شوية يا عصام
ده اكيد هزار يعنى*


----------



## أرزنا (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك وربنا يباركك


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

*سلام المسيح
ايتها الانوثة
ايتها السر الكبير
شكرآ لكي علي ما علمتية لنا*​


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*



esambraveheart قال:


> *الا تستطيع ان تتكلم باسلوب يخلو من التجريح المتعمد ؟؟؟؟
> هل هذا هو ماعلمه لك الاسلام؟؟؟قلة الذوق في كل كلمه تخرج من افواهكم؟؟؟؟؟​*



*بطل شغل الاضطهاد دا .
انتا الحقد مالى قلبك ليه
بلاش تعصب وعصبية هى دى الحقيقة وانا مخرجتش عن النص
وخليك ايزى يامان
لو واحد فيكوا بيقول الكلام دا هتحيوه
صح ولا انا غلطان*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك
كل سنه و انتى طيبه​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

_العفو يا حماعة
معلش انا مش برد على حد علشان عندى مذاكرة والامتحنات قربت​_


----------



## cobcob (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

*موضوعجميل جدا
ميرسى ليكى يا بنت الملك*


----------



## sunny man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

موضوع جميل جدا

كل سنة و انت طيبة​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

كلام جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل شكراااا لكى عليه

مفيش حاجه عن الرجوله

 منتظرين موضوع عنها ههههههههههههه*ه


----------



## marline (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا الانوثة*

بجد الموضوع جميل جدا وبياكد قد اي الانوثه مطلوبه فى البنت او المرا عموما وميرسى ليكى اوى بنت الملك على الموضوع الرائع ده اختك مارو


----------

